# Out of state **** hunter



## Deadwood Kennels (May 29, 2012)

I am planning on coming to southern Michigan at the end of November .To hunt for a few nights. Just wondering how the **** season is going up there and if any one has some advice on some good public land to hunt .I have two places in mind pittsford state game area or crane pond state game area what do you fellow **** hunters think.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Crane pond gets hunted to death and there is a **** club near by and lots of hunters...


----------



## Deadwood Kennels (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for that info I will shore keep that in mind


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

You can tree **** there just a lot of traffic from hunters on weekends


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

The Farm Bureau may be able to help you find farms to hunt. Or you can knock on doors. Deer season will be winding down and it might make it easier to gain access.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Most people I know wouldn't object of some '**** removal


----------



## Deadwood Kennels (May 29, 2012)

Guys thanks for the info I never Thought about the farm bureau. I will have to check them out.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not a **** hunter, but the Holly recreation area has a lot ***** and lots of state land to roam. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

